
Innovations:  Technology, Governance and Globalization - Dowwie
http://www.mitpressjournals.org/loi/itgg
======
webmaven
That looks like a _very_ interesting journal, and besides the Open Access
journal content they have considerable supplementary material here:
[http://innovationsjournal.net/](http://innovationsjournal.net/)

~~~
Dowwie
looks like they're piloting a magazine version and inviting contributors

